# My beautiful ladies



## Sherry H (Sep 18, 2020)

New to this type of orchid I am smitten!
Frag of Naukana Kealoha x Nicholle Tower and phrag Besseae x Nicholle Tower


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome to the Phrag. lovers on this forum. We're a small, but fanatic
group! ;>)


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 19, 2020)

One on the left has two more buds!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 20, 2020)

These are my favorites also. Welcome!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Welcome to the best Slippers!


----------



## Sherry H (Sep 21, 2020)

Phrags


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Oct 5, 2020)

Very beautiful! Nicole Tower was one of my firsts and I still love her. She seems to flower forever!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 6, 2020)

I like the “Flower Forever” part...
Good job!


----------

